# New (and old) mice! Broken brindle babies



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some mice that I haven't posted pics of before. 
I'm not sure what colour type the first mouse is. The tan one with red eyes? Can someone let me know what that is called? 









This one was really random. A silky broken marked chocolate? 
From parents who were both brindle, but seem to cary every gene imaginable.









I know these other two are broken brindle,

















and the big brown one is my sweet Agouti-tan boy!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Very pretty and love the big brown one


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the agouti tan! Are these young mousies? Or do you have really, really big hands?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hah! Those are my boyfriend's hands. All of the mice are just past weened, except the agouti tan buck. 

He's an adult!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They don't look well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They have long shaggy fur, Jack. It may not be the most attractive kind of coat, but it doesn't mean they're unhealthy. Yomng mousies with this kind of fur looks like very old shambling things on the verge of death. That's all. They will look better when they grow into the shaggy fur.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. They all have weird long fur when their babies, but they look really nice once they grow into it.
I agree, they do look sickly, lol. But they're quite happy, and doing fine.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Good.


----------

